# Please share your fishing ideas with DWR



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys. The DWR is experimenting with a new way for the public to share ideas with the fisheries folks. There is an on line survey that is up and running right now. I urge you to take a minute to let the DWR know your thoughts and ideas.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/...as-with-the-dwr.html

I look forward to hearing from you!!

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oops, says link not working Drew... :?:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got the same thing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got this from another forum...but can't find the survey...yet anyways.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... e-dwr.html

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, when are we going to plant sturgeon in utah???????


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is what I found and it isn't a survey but a request for sportsmen/women who want their ideas to be heard by the DWR folks that they only have until June 1 to get their ideas to them, either email or in the mail.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... e-dwr.html


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe Drew Cushing may have been referring to a link on the upper right hand corner of the stocking reports. 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/st ... ?year=2010


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks .45! That is the correct survey! I put my 2cents worth in.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sorry folks below is the correct link. I look forward to your comments.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/F6H569K

Thanks again!

Drew


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I completed the survey. The proposal to make it illegal to gather your own bait to stop the invasive species I feel is intellectually dishonest and overly restrictive. If the division is serious about stopping the invasive species they need something more than a self certification especially on out of state watercraft. Personally I wont fish in waters that are suspected of being contaminated. The current regulations haven't stopped the bucket biologists and this will do nothing to stop them either.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It will not be long before fishermen are the invasive species in Utah. The landowners, legislature, governor and PETA are well on their way to ending fishing in Utah.

Thank you McIff, Ferry, Brown, Herbert and the rest of the senators who voted to restrict us from our public resource.

Let me post a survey: How many of you are going to spend more time and money in fisher friendly states? 

ME!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Let me post a survey: How many of you are going to spend more time and money in fisher friendly states?
> 
> ME!


Me too! I dropped the cash for an ID season license. They get my business this year. We spent a total of $300 on our last trip. If UT had their **** together it might have been spent here. :!:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just did the survey. This is awsome!! Way to get us involved Drew. I said stock more Pike. :mrgreen: 

I agree with L2HF, the removal of minnows is a bit too restrictive for me. When the state starts to have better alternatives for buying bait I will stop catching my own. JMO. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Just did the survey. This is awsome!! Way to get us involved Drew. I said stock more Pike. :mrgreen:


That's interesting. I said stock some Tiger Musky up in either rockport, echo, or jordanelle


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Drew. Took the survey a few days ago. It's a great idea to get the public involved. 

As far as taking minnows, I threw down a paragraph or two in regard to that in the survey. We can't control the movement of migrating animals (birds) from one water to another and there's very little we can really do to stop the spread of aquatic nuisances. I'm not saying we should just lie and wait, but to focus on it too much, without a solid solution, is just a waste of our resources that could be spent elsewhere.

Obviously, the anglers should do what they can to keep their gear free of hitchhikers, but there's no need to require more red tape and hoops to jump through for something that is mostly out of our hands.


----------

